# Rekursive Funktionen als Bäume und Dynamische Datenflussdiagramme



## mal9892 (15. Mai 2022)

Wie stellt man am besten eine rekursive Funktion (immer nur bis f(5)) als Baum dar? Zum Beispiel die Fibonacci-Funktion f(n-1)+f(n-2).

In einer anderen Aufgabe geht es um Dynamische Datenflussdiagramme. Was ist das genau und wie stellt man die Rek. Funktion damit dar?


----------

